# What Will be Will be.



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

This is wonderful!


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

You need to finish this, really!!


----------



## Meganu657 (Jan 6, 2013)

Love this a lot!!!


----------



## daddyspaycheck (Nov 9, 2012)

*Chapter Two: The Diary.*

*Chapter Two:*


“I hate it here!” Sarah muttered as she shut her book. She hated living here with her grandparents for the past three weeks it felt like she was trapped. Her grandparents always wanted to talk and it was getting harder to stay away from them. They knew she never left the house and knew she was always in her room they always acted worried. She hated it her parents were never the kind to want to talk or worry about her she was used to being on her own and she didn’t like having anyone that was over barring. She heard her grandmother down stairs and rolled her eyes she knew it would only be a matter of time before the old lady came up stairs to talk. She picked up her shoes and slowly walked from the room and snuck downstairs using the back door to slip out. She knew her grandmother would be upstairs at noon to use lunch as an excuse to talk she had to be out of the house by then. Once outside she slipped her shoes on and walked around trying to find somewhere to go where she wouldn’t run into someone. She ended up in the barn walking through the back door she glanced around it was hard to see due to lack of light but she didn’t mind at least it was better then being in the house. As she walked pictures caught her attention not because they were huge or anything just because the girl in the pictures was her mother. She walked closer it was hard to make out all the pictures on the wall because they were so covered in dust, next to the pictures were ribbons as well. She reached up and brushed some of the dust off some of the pictures she had never seen her mother so happy. In each picture her mother sat on top of a huge black horse each time. The horse in the picture looked nothing like the small little cow ponies she had seen outside her window this horse had something about her that even Just in pictures seemed to take her breath away. One picture she wore some saddle with a horn on it with her mother sitting proud on top next to some barrels another she wore a smaller saddle and seemed to be jumping over some obstacle. Then another the horse was rearing high with her mother leaning forward looking over at the camera a huge smile on her face the horse wasn’t wearing anything. The girl in the pictures looked so much like her mother but yet a completely different person. She had never seen a smile like that on her mother’s face she looked so free so happy. Why had she never seen her like that before? Even just in pictures Sarah could see a spark in her mother’s eyes that she had never known. Her mother always seemed broken to her and so calm probably all the pills she took when she was little she used to call them ‘Mommy’s happy pills’ when she got older she saw her mother had a problem to depression pills, but it didn’t bother her. She felt guilty thinking back maybe if she had done something her mother wouldn’t have tried to take her own life. The anger didn’t end though just because she felt guilt she was angry at her mother for a life without her being around while they had lived in the same house her mother never acted like a mother. She wanted to continue looking at the pictures but she heard a voice and not wanting someone to find her she ducked behind a stack of hay bales. She carefully glanced around them to see who had entered the barn. 
“She ain’t comin girl.” It was Beau the man that had come to the airport to help pick her up he was talking to a large black horse who looked like it had seen better days. “Just eat.” He continued, “I know you miss her, but she had been gone a long time why now? Why give up now?” He held a carrot to the horse that ignored it like it wasn’t even there. “I can’t lose you.” He whispered, “Not you too.” He continued to pet her neck, “She might pull through I was thinkin about seein her.” he kept talk to the horse like it was human. Sarah frowned, why did he tell it things it wasn’t like the animal could understand a word he was saying. “What do you think Image?” his voice was a whisper now, “She isn’t awake, but maybe I can talk to her tell her you need her maybe she will pull through.” He shook his head, “I know it sounds stupid girl but she did pull through once for you.” He paused, “I know it wasn’t the same but she was in a dark place when you came into her life and you brought her out back then maybe you can do it again you just gotta stay alive.” 
“Beau!” Came her grandfather’s voice, “I need you out here!” 
“Coming boss!” Beau called placing the carrot on a table outside the stall and hurried out. 
Sarah stepped around the hay bale pile and walked to the mare. “Hey there girl.” She said to the horse she glanced around to see it was the only one in the barn. “What are you doing in here all alone?” As if to answerer her, the horse nickered and pushed its head into her arm. “Pushy aren’t you.” The horse nuzzled her again she felt herself smile, “You almost look like the horse in those pictures.” She glanced down at the carrot and put it near the mare’s mouth. “Want this?” 
Sarah didn’t hear the door open behind her; she didn’t hear the footsteps that walked in.
The horse took the carrot in her mouth and greedily munched it away then nuzzled her again looking for more. “I have no more.” She said as she pat her neck, “Maybe that guy wasn’t so crazy talking to you seems easy.” The horse nickered again, “You are friendly.” 
“Not usually.” Beau’s voice caused her to jump.
“Sorry I didn’t mean to.” She said quickly. 
“There is nothing to apologies about, she ate that from you?” he asked, “Her ears are up and she seems happy.”
“I don’t know she just ate it nothing I did.” Sarah shrugged her shoulders as she stepped away from the horse. “She was allowed to eat that right?”
“Yes she just hasn’t eaten much in a long time she’s been refusing food the light left her eyes.” Beau shook his head, “I mean all the light left her eyes she hardly held her head up.” 
“Why are you telling me this.” Sarah asked him.
“Because look at her.” Beau said nodding his head to the horse who was reaching over the stall door stretching her neck out as far as it would go trying to touch Sarah. “If you knew her you would know that look in her eye was long gone.”
“Look in her eye?” Sarah shook her head, “She’s a horse.”
“Yes.” He told her, “She used to be a proud horse, wild some said crazy.” He paused, “Everyone said crazy cept your mamma.” Beau smiled, “When we were both twelve your granddad told your mamma and I we could chose any colt or filly on the farm I chose my quarter horse colt and she picked the loco Thoroughbred that some how got put in with the cattle.” 
“I really don’t care.” Sarah told him, but it seemed he didn’t hear her or just ignored what she had to say. 
“You mamma did the impossible and turned her into a winner no matter what they did the excelled.” He shook his head; “She never broke the mare though so made it almost impossible for anyone to do much with her when your mamma left they were partners if anythin else.” 
“Like I said before I don’t care.” Still he ignored her. 
“I mean she let handle her but the say your mamma left no one has gotten her to show any interest and in the last few months she’s just been fading. You can see every bone in her body.” Beau frowned, “Maybe you can work with her she’s an old gal but maybe she will be a good teacher to you.”
“I don’t want a teacher and I don’t want anything to do with my mother’s horse.” Sarah told him.
“She was very important to your mama.” Beau said.
“If she was that important this wouldn’t be the first time I hear about it.” Sarah told him, “She never once mentioned horses to me or you or this place.” 
“She didn’t?” Beau asked.
“I didn’t even know she was from out here.” Sarah said looking around, “She never had an accent like you guys she was a city girl.”
“That sounds nothing like the Annie I knew.” Beau told her.
“Well I guess you didn’t really know my mother. She would never go by the name Annie she hated when people called her that everyone called her Johanna”
“I knew her well.” Beau told her.
“Then tell me about her.” She frowned and folded her arms on her chest. 
“Your mama?” Beau looked puzzled for a moment; “Well she was a lot like Image here, always wild and free full over energy always gettin in trouble driving your granddad crazy.” He smiled, “She was kind and loving to everyone and everything as long as they did hurt her horse or anyone she cared about.”
“That sounds nothing like her.” Sarah said her voice soft, “My mother was proper did things by the book nothing wild or crazy about her.” She looked away, “Nothing loving about her either.”
“I find that hard to believe.” Beau replied
“Well believe it she wasn’t who you thought her to be.” She turned and walked from the barn as she reached the door she heard Beau behind her.
“Or maybe she wasn’t the woman you believed her to be.” He didn’t go after her or say anymore he just let her walk away. 

Sarah stormed into the house she didn’t know exactly why but she was mad at the man. He tried telling her that she didn’t know her own mother, tried to say she was loving and caring, wild and free. Sarah felt tears spring to her eyes nothing he said had anything to do with her mother. She hurried past her grandmother and up the stairs. She turned into her room and slammed the door shut she went to lay down on the bed but when she looked around she realized she wasn’t in her room. It looked like she had taken a step back in time. More pictures of her mother and that horse layered the room, more ribbons and even some trophies. She walked slowly over to the pictures and looked at the more closely, but before she paid to much attention to them her eyes fell on to a book. She opened it too see it was someone’s Diary. Upon a closer look she saw it wasn’t just someone’s it was her mothers. She sat down in a chair that was by the window and opened it to the first page and began to read.

_Dear Diary. 

Today starts the day Daddy lets Beau and I chose our horses to train. I already know what horse Beau will pick he wants the promising colt out of daddy’s pride stud. Beau thinks I will chose him too everyone thinks I will chose him. They all say I’m my daddy’s daughter that I can simply look at a horse and know which one will be a champion. They are right about that but Daddy is over looking one horse on the farm one horse that I know will be the best. The filly we found when we brought the cattle down. Daddy says someone left her there cause she’s loco. He hates Thoroughbred’s most people do here cause they don’t understand them. She’s the one I want I can see the fire in her, the fire that will make her more of a partner then any of these other cow ponies. I’m going to go down to the barns next time I write in this book the filly will be mine. I’m going to keep this up book going to write all about her, All about my Black Image.

-Annie_

P.S. I’m going to put her in stall three because when I look out my window when the barn doors are open I can see that stall from my window. 

Sarah looked up from the book and out the window she could see the barn from this window just like her mother had written. The doors were open and she could see that horse hanging its head over the stall door. She looked like if the door weren’t there she would hit the ground. Sarah frowned and looked back down at the diary.


_Dear Diary.

Sorry I’ve forgotten about you I really wanted to keep everything up to date on Image’s training, but I’ve been so tried lately. Beau is already riding Hot flash around the ranch and already started teaching him all about herding cattle and roping. Yet I have hardly even been on Image’s back I know Daddy is about to take her away he says she will kill me, but I know she won’t. I know her I can see myself in her. I’ve read some books about how the Indians used to train their horses I’m going to try some of those methods.

-Annie._

So maybe Beau was right back then she did go by Annie. She looked back down at the book she couldn’t stop herself she couldn’t help but want to know more about her mother. 

_Dear Diary.

I’m not going to write anymore I’m not going to be able to train Image I’m letting her go. Daddy’s dead and its all my fault.

-Annie._

She frowned, how could her grandfather be dead if he was outside. She quickly looked back down at the diary again hoping to learn more.

_Dear Diary. 

It’s been months since I’ve written in this last time I did it was the day after Daddy died. I felt so lost without him we were so close. If I hadn’t taken Image out to the beach to try and train her, if I hadn’t fallen and gotten hurt Daddy would have never been in that storm. I blamed her; I blamed Image and wanted nothing to do with her. Three days ago another storm hit, I went out in it by myself I don’t know why I just did. I got lost it got dark I didn’t know how to find my way home it was so cold. When I thought I would never get home I heard her. Image. She seemed to appear through the rain, she walked right up to me I don’t know how I knew it but I knew she would let me ride her. I climbed up on her back for the first time and she brought me home. When I got back Beau wrapped me in a blanket then Mamma took me inside. Beau took care of Image then came inside to see me. He told me that no one knew I was gone, but while he was in the barn and the storm hit Image began to go wild kicking her stall rearing and spinning she ended up braking down her stall door and took off after the barn. He was about to go after her when the storm got to bad and the head groom told him to wait that the horse would be fine. An hour later mamma came from the house crying that I was gone he saddled up his colt to come find me and just as he was about to leave he said Image appeared with me on her. That horse saved my life I can’t give up on her now.

-Annie. _

Sarah closed the diary she couldn’t read anymore she stood up and went back over to the pictures. She once again saw her mother’s smile and saw the horse that she described in her Diary in all the pictures she began to understand Beau. She looked nothing like she did in the pictures, just like her mother no longer looked like herself. She picked up a picture that was just the black horse rearing. She thought for a moment just maybe if the horse could return to being the horse in the pictures and the horse in the diary maybe one day her mother could return to being the same person she had once been in those pictures.


----------



## daddyspaycheck (Nov 9, 2012)

AN- I know I said in the first chapter her mothers name was Annabelle, but I decided to change it to Johanna


----------



## Meganu657 (Jan 6, 2013)

love it!!!!! write more!!! please!!


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow. I read a lot and we have I think every movie, dvd made about a horse. Im really impressed that you can develop a storyline that is different from all those out there and make me want to keep reading. By the way I'm pushing 60 so I've read a lot and my granddaughter has all the newest horse dvd's as soon as they're released. So what I'm saying is you've got something here original and you should pursue it to the fullest. Good luck I hope to be buying your books soon.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Awesome, awesome story line! More! Besides grammatical errors, this is absolutely PERFECT.


----------



## daddyspaycheck (Nov 9, 2012)

*Chapter Three: Never To Late.*

*Chapter Three:*

*AN- So here’s another chapter. *

______________


Sarah had spent most of her free time with Image she found it a lot better then staying in the house. She sat in the mare’s stall with her mother’s diary open in her lap the mare nibbled on her hay her ears forward and alert. “Mom says you were a wild one.” She told the horse, “I don’t see it.” The mare stood with one foot relaxed she didn’t look anything like the pictures in her mother’s old room or hanging on the barn wall. She acted nothing like the horse her mother described in writing. 
“You’d be surprised.” Beau’s voice said from over the stall door causing Sarah to jump. She quickly closed the diary and placed it behind her before he appeared. “She was a wild one believe that.”
Sarah glanced up just in time to see him leaning on the door. He was the only other person on this farm she didn’t mind talking to, most of their conversations were about Image. He never asked her how she was feeling never prided into her personal life like everyone else. “Did you ever ride her?” she asked.
“Never had the nerve.” Beau told her shaking his head with a smile as he pet the side of the mare’s neck, “Image only tolerates me cause I’m all she’s had since your mamma left.” He glanced down at her with a crocked smile, “I’m sure once she’s better she might let you climb aboard.” 
“I know nothing about horses.” She lied she didn’t mention when she was younger she had taken lessons. She had been only about ten at the time she had found it fun she didn’t remember exactly why she quit. An image of her mother flew to her mind she remembered now. She had been at her riding lessons and her mother had come to pick her up for once instead of sending the driver. She remembered her mother’s face she looked so full of disappointment at the time she had thought her mother hated the fact she was riding, now she wondered if perhaps her mother looked so upset because she was really disappointed in herself. 
“You get the same look your mamma had in her eye’s when she lied.” He grinned, “You know a little.” 
“I rode for two years, but that was a long time ago I quit I wasn’t any good.” Sarah glanced back at Image. If the horse was as wild as her mother wrote about why would she want to climb on? She had only ever been on what people called made horses, you pointed them and they went. The type of horses only thousands of dollars would buy. “Plus she isn’t the type of horse I rode.”
“It don’t matter the type.” Beau told her.
“Where I rode it was all beautiful imported warmbloods, not thoroughbreds.” She told him, “Father offered to buy me one back then.”
“I bet you would have had a real purty horse.” Beau told her, “I doubt any horse you bought with his money would have the heart Image here has.” He paused, “Or rather had your mama would take her to those fancy jumping shows and go against the rich girls who had those fancy horses, those people thought your mama and Image were worthless cause they had no breedin.” Beau smiled, “They always did well, when it came down to it Image would do anything Annie asked, I used to say the mare would sprout wings if your mother asked her too.” He shook his head, “Other horses when they grew tired would drop toes, knock rails, but that mare no matter how tired would pin her legs to her body and refuse to hit all for the love she had for your mama.” His smile changed from happy to a sad smile, “You don’t see that often, not often at all. She never let anyone other then your mama on her back.”
“Then why do you think she will allow me?” Sarah asked him. 
“Because the moment you walked into this barn this horse has begun to act like herself again her eye’s a bright she eats like she used to she even tried to kick me this mornin.”
“Isn’t that a bad thing?” she asked puzzled.
“Yes, but she hasn’t done that in a long time it proves she’s still got some of her spirit back.” He glanced down at the girl, “You comin here I believe is the best thing that could happen to this horse.”
“I think the best thing would be if my mother was here.” She said softly, “I read something she wrote she seemed like someone entirely different then the one I knew, the woman I knew only cared about impressing the right people and going off the fancy dinners I was raised by nannies.” She kept her eyes on the horse trying not to allow tears to fall. “I wish she was more like the girl who wrote in that diary I wish she was more like the girl in those pictures.”
“Maybe she can be that girl again.” Beau said softly.
“She tried to kill herself.” Sarah looked up at him as her tears began to roll down her cheek, “She didn’t want me.”
“I believe she just lost herself when you lose yourself it’s hard to see what’s important.” He told her.
“How would you know?” she snapped.
“I’ve been to a dark place and back.” He looked over at Image, “I never fell as far as your mama, but I believe she is holdin on for a reason she wants to live someone just needs to remind her what is important.” 
“Sarah!” Her grandmother’s voice called bursting into the barn starling Image who flung her head up and pinned her ears when the woman came up to the door. 
“What?” 
“It’s your mother she’s awake!” the old woman cried, “She’s awake!” 
Sarah felt herself want to smile, but she kept it down trying to tell herself it didn’t matter if her mother was awake or not. She was still angry at the woman for trying to kill herself, but not just for that she was angry at her mother for never being there for being so cold. Just by looking at the diary she knew that wasn’t who her mother once was, so when exactly did that change? When did she lose the warm loving girl and become the cold stand off woman? 
“Do you need me to drive you?” Beau asked his smile almost caused Sarah’s mouth to drop open. In that moment she saw Beau’s eyes she saw his smile how happy he was that her mother was awake. She saw that he loved her, after all this time he loved her. That was why he wouldn’t give up on Image he was holding on to a part of her mother’s past. Did he have the same idea? Did he think if Image could be brought back from near death then so could her mother? 
“Yes Beau.” The old woman said, “Sarah are you coming?”
“Yeah.” She said softly as she stood up, she picked up the diary and held it at her side. She gave Image a pat on the neck and let herself out. She followed the two to the truck her mind racing a mile a minute. 

______________
_(Years ago)_

“Ya leavin’?” he growled, “With him?” 
“Beau.” Annie said softly as she rested her hand on Image’s neck. “I love him.”
“He lives in the City!” he shook his head, “New York City.”
“He asked me to marry him.” She smiled looking down at her finger seeing her engagement ring. “I go where he goes.”
“Never woulda thought you to be one of those girls.” He glared down at his best friend, “To run off with a man leave everything behind.” 
“It’s time I thought about my future Beau and it’s with him.” She kept the smile on her face as she thought of her soon to be husband. “He’s a wonderful man.”
“Sure it’s not his money you love?” he knew it was wrong to ask her she wasn’t that type of girl.
“How dare you?” she glared at him, “How dare you imply I would even think that way, you know I don’t care about his money.”
“Sure makes it easier to say yes don’t ya think?”
“No!” she almost yelled, “I’m marrying him because I love him I’m moving to New York because I love him.”
“You always used to say your future was here on this ranch.” He wanted to grab her and shake her until she remembered what she really wanted in her future she couldn’t really think this man was what would make her happy.
“You know as well as I that Sam will give this farm to Eric.” Annie told him, “And Sam had done pretty well with this ranch.” 
“This is your daddy’s ranch.” Beau insisted.
“And now it’s Uncle Sam’s when he married mama he signed the deed this land will go to Eric when he’s old enough.” Annie told him. 
“Your dream as a little girl was to grow up and run this place one day.” Beau shook his head again, “What about Image?” 
“She will be fine.” Annie patted the horses’ neck.
“No she won’t she won’t be good for no one but you.” He argued.
“Then I’ll take her with me keep her at a stable in the City.” 
“That is the stupidest thing I have ever heard.” He glared at her, “Image ain’t gunna be happy in some City barn she needs to run and be free, ain’t no being free in the City for you or her.” 
“Then I’ll leave her here you can handle her now she accepts you.” She smiled at her mare, “Don’t you girl?”
“Barely, I would never get on that loco mare.” 
“You don’t need to ride her she care for her.” Annie said softly.
“She will wither away without a job.” Beau told her, “Without you here she will give up.”
“No she won’t you over estimate her love for me she will go one and if you must turn her out in the field with the cattle she loves it out there.” She gave her mare one last pat. “Good bye Image I visit as often as I can.” She kissed the mare on the nose then turned to look at Beau, “Good bye Beau.”
“You are making the biggest mistake of your life.” He told glaring from under his had, “I only hope you realize it before its to late.” 

______________



As they entered the hospital Sarah held back she wasn’t sure how she felt about seeing her mother she thought it best she let the other two see her first. Her grandmother moved faster then she even though possible for the old lady once the doctor told them the room number it seemed not even Beau’s long stride could keep up with the old woman. By time Sarah reached the room her grandmother was already standing by her mother’s bedside holding her hand. Beau hadn’t gone in he stood just outside the door as if something held him back. 
“baby oh baby” her grandmother cried as she touched the side of her daughter’s face, “I was so worried.” 
“Mama?” she asked, “What’s going on?”
“Baby you don’t remember?” she asked.
Johanna thought for a moment she saw nothing, but then as if in flashes she saw herself taking pills, she saw herself lying on the floor. She heard Sarah yelling her name. And she heard his voice on the answering machine. “Beau called.” She whispered, “Image isn’t doing well.”
“You and that horse.” Her grandmother laughed through her tears, “She’s alright now Sarah made sure of that.”
“Sarah.” Johanna said softly, “How is she?”
“I’m right here mom.” She said as she walked up beside her grandmother. “I’m fine you know me.” 
“Yes, you look good.” She said with a faint smile. 
“Image is good too I was just with her when grandma told me you woke up.”
“It’s been a long time.” Johanna smiled thinking of her horse, her wild crazy mare. “How is she?”
Sarah frowned her mother only seemed interested in the horse. She wanted to get angry, but she realized that was perhaps the only thing they had in common to talk about. “She’s doing alright. Beau say’s she’s happier then she has been in a long time.” 
“Beau?” Johanna asked, “Beau is still at the ranch?”
“He has taken care of Image if it wasn’t for him we would have had to sell her a long time ago, he has been the only one brave enough to get kicked by her daily.” her grandmother informed. “He’s here now.” She said softly, “He drove us.”
“Beau?” Johanna whispered. 
“Hey Annie.” Beau said as he took off his cowboy hat, “It’s been a while.”
Sarah saw it there in her mother’s eyes as well, she cared for the cowboy she hadn’t seen her mother smile for anybody, not like that. Her mother had many smiles all fake, but this smile she gave this man was real. It was almost like she was meeting her mother for the first time, for the first time ever she was seeing her mother as a real human being one capable of emotion. 
“Is it to late?” Johanna whispered.
“To late for what?” Beau asked her. 
“To realize.” Her voice broke as tears fell down her cheeks, “That I made the biggest mistake of my life.”
“Nah.” He said as she sat on the side of her bed he brushed the tears from her eyes, “It’s never to late.” 

______________


*AN- So what do you guys think? *


----------



## Tex1904 (Jul 12, 2013)

Wonderful ... Please keep writing more 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Extremely glad to see this update. Please keep it up and less time between updates...lol


----------

